# Rev Limiter



## Furocious Spec V (Aug 2, 2003)

I have a 03 spec v..Does anyone know how to remove the rev limiter?? Is this done by having the ECU reprogrammed or is there a electronic device like the Hypertech Power Programmer for nissans..If anyone has removed it let me know how and if u gained ne power..Thanks


----------



## Furocious Spec V (Aug 2, 2003)

*Answer*

I think i have the answer if neone wants it?? I got an email about the sub..

No I don't, But Jim wolf tech(JWT) is working on an ECU upgrade
and raise the RPM limit, as far as how much I have no idea..


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2003)

Removing it altogether is probably not a real good idea. I know JWT only reprograms only older model ecus to raise it to around 7750 but you might be able to swap one of those in with a few wiring modifications.


----------



## Furocious Spec V (Aug 2, 2003)

Thanks..after looking through the threads i heard JWT might actually have one but its $550 gives 10 more horses and 7500 red line,,but id have to wait for that to come down and i guess its really not a good idea to go any higher than 6000 unless highly modified so ur right...


----------



## MoreRyc3 (Jul 10, 2003)

so hows ur launches with that 2.5 liter FWD?? can u even floor it in first gear? i heard they have a lot of torque to be a FWD


----------



## Furocious Spec V (Aug 2, 2003)

They r great...It just takes some practice,,U def dont want to pop the clutch it likes to spin, U def have to launch just right..I slowly let it out at first and then all full out.
Im sure u can lose alot of races having to hesitate at first but not many cars have 180 ft/lbs torque with 175hp..Ive also heard of what people call wheel hop, there is a little because of the power but i dont mind by then ur ready to shift and it will spin alot outta first too so u even have to be careful of that,,I dont even think it matters. Still kicking ASS!! Im not sayin its the fastest out there its hard to compete against camaros being stock and i ran into an Acura Type R that was faster, but its fast enough for all stock cant wait for the mods then look out hondas lol

So do u like ur nissan and have u done ne modifications?
Talk to ya later!

Hey if u know of a site that has alot of performance parts let me know. Ive tried several but expensive..I guess i may have to check ebay..later


----------



## pearsont74 (Oct 1, 2002)

Welcome...lets see some pics.
There is alot of mods for the spec v...the best method is to search for what it is you are wanting.
Lets see pics.
There is also a site and forum for all of the newer sentra models...


----------



## Furocious Spec V (Aug 2, 2003)

Hey I like ur Nissan its bad ass..Looks sharp with those rims and tires..I will send u some pics soon.


----------

